# Washing devices, what do you use?



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

What do find works the best for washing the *exterior * (paint)?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Define "best" and what kind of washing you want us to confine our answers to.

I use regular rags for getting tar spots and other stubborn goo off the body, a sheepskin mitt for washing the body, and MF towels for the inside side of the windows.


----------



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

I've edited my question. I was curious about washing the exterior... specifically the painted areas.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Chenille coverd sponge


----------



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

LmtdSlip said:


> Chenille coverd sponge


Dude,

Your avatar is creeping me out! :yikes:


----------



## johnnygraphic (Jun 26, 2004)

*Natural Sea Sponge*

I have been using a MF wash mit since I first bought my car. Been working ok. However, I just finished a marathon clay/polish/polish/lotion/carnuba wax session on her & it looked fantastic! The very next time I washed her, I noticed a bunch of hairline scratches. I realized that the wash mit was doing it. I had read somewhere else on these forums, that the same thing that makes MF so great in drying/detailing the car, makes it hang on to the dirt as you wash the car. So, I just bought and used a natural sea sponge last week.

I have to tell you, it looks weird, smells awful and feels very rough to the touch. When looking at the paint in bright sunlight, I see hairline scratches. Not sure if those are new or have been there since the last time I washed the car. It feels like it would damage the paint-although the gal at Classic Motoring Accessories said it was the best thing to use. It's ironic that they sent me a free MF wash mit with my order!???

Anybody else have good/bad experience with a natural sea sponge???

Thanks!

Johnny


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Damn i wax my 2 cars every week with extremely extremely soft towels basically.... :eeps:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Other - My 9 year old son is the best washing device I've used...


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

*Vehicle Washing ToolsLong)*

Vehicle Washing Tools:
Ironically, washing your vehicle can actually damage the paint finish because grit in the wash brush or mitt can leave scratches in the paint film surface. But with a Grit Guard™ in place at the bottom of the wash bucket, you simply rub the brush or wash mitt across the grid type surface to remove any damaging grit.

This debris will settle through the grid to the bottom of the wash bucket and your brush or wash mitt remains grit free. It makes this bucket is ideal for use as the rinse bucket in a two-bucket wash system; the other bucket contains the wash concentrate solution.

Foam Spray Gun:
Fill (Butchers® Shower Foam Gun) the container with pre-wash solution (Stage One Prewash) that contains amino functional surfactants that penetrate and encapsulate the soils to enable their removal. Set the dilution ratio to a suitable setting of the five that are available. Take your time and flow the foam over each panel, agitate with a sheepskin mitt using the foam gun in one hand, and the mitt in the other, once all of the panels have been completed, rinse vehicle with clean water and dry thoroughly.

Pressure Washer:
Electric powered high-pressure washer's can be used everywhere that a normal mains pressure hose would be used, but you should take a few precautions with there use. Beware of forcing water into areas were it can't drain, and don't hold the nozzle too close to paint surfaces for as well as impact damage an excess of water pressure could damage paint surface, it can also remove stripes and vinyl graphics. Be careful when working with the pressure hose nozzle close to the vehicle paintwork, or while working in confined places like engine compartments as it could recoil and cause impact damage, try to keep a three or four foot distance and use the wand at a 45 degree angle They are an ideal tool for the cleaning of fender wells and undercarriage, and for the removal of road salt from these areas.

Boar's hair Wash Brush 
My favourite washing tool, a natural boar's hair brush specifically made for delicate surface washing, a 100% natural boar's hair brush is a soft as a sheepskin mitt and is the only brush that is safe and will not harm or scratch the paint surface.

Note: use both the boars' hairbrush and sheepskin mitt by applying very light even pressure and wiping in one direction only, shaking and/or rinsing frequently.

Care: rinse thoroughly in clean warm water and allow to air dry by hanging up.

Boar's Hair Brush & Flow Through Handle:
A boar's hair brush with the benefit of non-surface marring and a constant stream of water flowing through it, 
First pass-after connecting the on / off valve on the 40-inch handle to a water hose, gently pass the brush over the paint surface to rinse the vehicle. Turn off the water at the on/off valve and dip the boar's hair brush into the bucket of car wash concentrate, lightly agitate and then rinse off the soap residue. This tool is a great help with larger vehicles (SUV, Hummer, Motor Homes, etc) the brush measures 10-inches long by 21/2-inches wide; the on/off valve fits a STD garden hose fitting.

Waffle Weave Towel:
A waffle weave towel is a synthetic Microfiber woven with a dimpled pattern, which provides thousands of small pockets to trap dirt or grit. The absorbency of these towels is quite remarkable; they are able to hold seven or eight times their weight in water. The reason I advice against the use of natural or synthetic chamois or flat surface synthetic sponges is that grit or dirt can become trapped between its flat surface and the paint causing scratches.

JonM


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Boars Hair Brush


----------



## MikeCTM2 (Jun 21, 2005)

pwned, those are two very nice cars as well. i use MF mitts because they say they're softer than anything else. the description for the Pinnacle microfiber detailing mitt says it's gentler than chenille or sheepskin for washing, 100 times finer than a human hair (meaning superior cleaning and polishing power), holds seven times its weight in moisture, and dries faster than any other fabric. that sounded good enough for me.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I use your basic chennile wash mitts sold at any Pep boys, and I use 3 of them (They are rotated out each month, as they're cheap and disposible) The newest mitt does the upper portions of the exterior, the 2nd "oldest" mitt does the bumpers and rockers, as this is the "dirtiest" part of the auto. The 3rd oldest mitt is used in conjunction with a brush for the wheels. About every 4 weeks a new mitt is introduced and used for the upper parts of the exterior, and the mitts are rotated down, and out. I use the two bucket method for upper and lower surfaces when washing. 

When you have Jet Black, you notice "swirl trends" and what works best (I've tried Boars hair brush and other more expensive washing clothes) For $3 a month, this works best for me.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

johnnygraphic said:


> Anybody else have good/bad experience with a natural sea sponge???
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Johnny


I've been using one for about a year and I like it alot. I also bought it on the advice of Classic Motoring Accessories where I ordered some other products. It's real thirsty. I don't find that it smells bad at all. I guess the main (described) benefit is that it sucks in the grit and keeps it away from your paint. Dragging around grit is what causes those swirls.

Knowing what I do about microfiber towels, they trap grit at the surface. Ever drop one on the ground? Everything it touches gets stuck to it and no number of runs thru the washer seem to break it free. I live in a wooded area and have all kinds of needles, wood chips, etc on theg round and those things stick to it like a magnet.

After I use it I rinse it very well in cool water and put it on a rack to dry out for the next time.


----------



## johnnygraphic (Jun 26, 2004)

johnnygraphic said:


> I have been using a MF wash mit since I first bought my car. Been working ok. However, I just finished a marathon clay/polish/polish/lotion/carnuba wax session on her & it looked fantastic! The very next time I washed her, I noticed a bunch of hairline scratches. I realized that the wash mit was doing it. I had read somewhere else on these forums, that the same thing that makes MF so great in drying/detailing the car, makes it hang on to the dirt as you wash the car. So, I just bought and used a natural sea sponge last week.
> 
> I have to tell you, it looks weird, smells awful and feels very rough to the touch. When looking at the paint in bright sunlight, I see hairline scratches. Not sure if those are new or have been there since the last time I washed the car. It feels like it would damage the paint-although the gal at Classic Motoring Accessories said it was the best thing to use. It's ironic that they sent me a free MF wash mit with my order!???
> 
> ...


Just as an update to this post. I washed the car twice the with the sea sponge & it just wasn't doing it for me. Felt way too rough. Noticed a lot of hairline scratches. Made me sick. So, I did a quickie polish of the hood, roof and the trunk, then waxed it again with Pinnacle Souveran. Next wash was with my new Sheepskin wash mit. (Classic Motoring agreed to refund the cost of the sea sponge after I return it!!! Great customer service!!!). Examined it under bright sun light. Niiiice! No further scratches that I could detect.

I also set aside a dedicated rinse bucket so that I rinse the mitt after each section in plain water & then I dip into the soapy water for the next section. A little more work, but I could see that the water at the end in my soap bucket was clear. Which is quite different from the past. It would always get dark and grimey.

Johnny


----------



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

johnnygraphic said:


> Just as an update to this post. I washed the car twice the with the sea sponge & it just wasn't doing it for me. Felt way too rough. Noticed a lot of hairline scratches. Made me sick. So, I did a quickie polish of the hood, roof and the trunk, then waxed it again with Pinnacle Souveran. Next wash was with my new Sheepskin wash mit. (Classic Motoring agreed to refund the cost of the sea sponge after I return it!!! Great customer service!!!). Examined it under bright sun light. Niiiice! No further scratches that I could detect.
> 
> I also set aside a dedicated rinse bucket so that I rinse the mitt after each section in plain water & then I dip into the soapy water for the next section. A little more work, but I could see that the water at the end in my soap bucket was clear. Which is quite different from the past. It would always get dark and grimey.
> 
> Johnny


Thanks Johnny, you just saved me $18! Think I'll stick to my sheep skin.


----------



## johnnygraphic (Jun 26, 2004)

No problemo! I got yet another MF wash mit along with my order of the sheepskin washmit...??? Oh well, I've never been one to say no to 'free'!


----------



## mookjohnson (Aug 5, 2005)

johnnygraphic said:


> Anybody else have good/bad experience with a natural sea sponge???


I bought a natural sponge and loved after the first 2 uses. Then it just completely fell apart on me, breaking in half and having pieces just come right off. So I switched to a sheepskin mit, but that shed minute white fuzzies that cloud the water. I'm at a loss now.


----------



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

mookjohnson said:


> I bought a natural sponge and loved after the first 2 uses. Then it just completely fell apart on me, breaking in half and having pieces just come right off. So I switched to a sheepskin mit, but that shed minute white fuzzies that cloud the water. I'm at a loss now.


Are you sure it's not just that NYC water? :rofl:


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

wingspan said:


> Other - My 9 year old son is the best washing device I've used...


I bet his little hands and fingers can work wonders in all the crevices in your 135's.


----------



## johnnygraphic (Jun 26, 2004)

mookjohnson said:


> I bought a natural sponge and loved after the first 2 uses. Then it just completely fell apart on me, breaking in half and having pieces just come right off. So I switched to a sheepskin mit, but that shed minute white fuzzies that cloud the water. I'm at a loss now.


That was the other complaint I had against the sea sponge, it started to fall apart on me. My sheepskin wash mit didn't shed. Perhaps you have ba-a-a-a-a-d water. sorry...couldn't resist.

Johnny


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

The people at the autostore will say a product is the best because they want to sell it to you. The best thing for you to do is to buy a bunch of washing devices. To test them out, was the hood or trunk of your car only. Then after its dried and stuff, shine a flash light on it and see if you can spot any scratches. Then put a coat of wax on the hood, wait 2 hours, then was the hood again. Continue the process until you find your ideal washing device. Also, about every 10-15 washes with a sheep skin mit, toss it and get a new one because they start to fall apart and leave hair on the car like you were saying, plus they can hold in sand and dirt as time goes on.


----------



## mookjohnson (Aug 5, 2005)

johnnygraphic said:


> That was the other complaint I had against the sea sponge, it started to fall apart on me. My sheepskin wash mit didn't shed. Perhaps you have ba-a-a-a-a-d water. sorry...couldn't resist.
> 
> Johnny


Wow! A bunch of NYC haters I see. Maybe I should go wash my car in smog-free 
Cali! :rofl:


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

I used to use a sheepskin mitt then it fell apart. I then went with the sheepskin, but the problem was the sheep was still attached and wasn't too thrilled with the cleaning process. 
Now I use one of those huge boars hair brushes (sans boar) and I've been pleased on two counts - great coverage of cleaner and a lack of swirls etc.
A two bucket system is used, one soapy, one for rinsing, with much rinsing and flinging. 
I'm happy, the boar is happy, the sheep is ecstatic. 
-John C.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

A fairly new product that makes a good product much better-

(Foam Core) Waffle Weave Drying Towel 
This towel consists of two 16" x 24" waffle weave Microfiber towels bound to a foam core, when drying the resulting towel is super absorbent. The padding ensure an even distribution of pressure over the surface and insures less drying-induced marring - http://specialtymotoring.com/microfiber.htm


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Definitely sheepskin wash mit.........


----------



## lookinginvegas (Feb 2, 2006)

I've got an old Foghat tshirt I'm going to use. I figure that and a little Tide should get the job done. I have a Winger tshirt to dry it wth.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Chenille covered sponge...I love it

Used to use a sheepskin but with the covered sponge washing goes much faster...I pre wash and rinse with an electric pressure washer. Dry the roof with a california water blade and then everything else with microfiber and spray wax


----------



## wht06 (Jul 18, 2006)

Glimour Foam Gun & Sheepskin here.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

A "quality" sea sponge. They ain't all the same, the stinky ones weren't properly cleaned and prepared before they sold it. It was a living thing in the ocean and it will stink if wasn't cleaned right to begin with. Those that have had it fall apart in a few uses also got inferior ones. Unfortunately the good ones, like BMW's, aren't cheap but with reasonable care will last for a number of years. Like anything you're going to clean the paint with always use two buckets, one for the soapy water and one for a rinse. Rinse the sponge out well in the rinse water and then squeeze out the water onto the ground, not back into the bucket so the dirt coming out has no chance of getting to the sponge.


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

mookjohnson said:


> So I switched to a sheepskin mit, but that shed minute white fuzzies that cloud the water. I'm at a loss now.


Not all sheepskin mits are created equal. I usually buy mine at a local Advance Auto Parts store, but when they were out I picked one up at Wal-Mart. Big mistake! The sheep they were made from must have had mange. Thousands of fibers all over the place. Threw it out after one use. Returned to the Advance brand and no problems.


----------

